

This Woman Scored $1,200 A Month In Fancy Dinners Using Match.com - kunle
http://www.businessinsider.com/confessions-how-she-made-1200-a-month-using-matchcom-2011-11

======
paulhauggis
guys do the same thing.

Replace "$1200 a month in fancy dinners" with sex.

